# Silver Brook Maltese



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anyone have a fluff from Silver brook maltese? or heard of the breeder Tammy?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That's new to me.:blush:


----------



## bennett (Feb 24, 2012)

*Silver Brook Maltese Question >>.*

Hi ,
I am looking foward to receiving a 'retired boy' from Silver Brook soon...I have no personal experience yet to share ,,,but I did my research online , as you can as well . There seems to be a appreciable amount of very happy , positive testimonials available to view about Tammy and personal experiences with her . Pet owners seem very certain they would look foward to dealing with her again in their futures. Hope this info helps !!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I always look at them online, the dog's look beautiful! I's in Pa. Right? Hope all all goes well. Will be looking forward to seeing your fluff!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She looks like a wonderful breeder to me. I have her page bookmarked


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow!!! Where does the time go? I started this thread a little over a year ago when I was looking for my Little Lola Pink!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I have looked at Silverbrooks website and they seem to have wonderful fluffs


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is an old thread about some of the breeding practices at Silverbrook: 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/99376-why.html


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my--thanks for this info.


----------



## bennett (Feb 24, 2012)

Just received a retired boy from Silver Brook Maltese this week . My advise would be to research the 'old threads' laid at this forum .


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

How is your boy doing, Bennett?


----------



## Cassie Pri (Mar 12, 2012)

*Silver Brook feedback*

Any current owners with fluffs from Silver Brook?
Any experiences with older retired re-home females?

Many thanks in advance for feedback.

Cassie


----------



## bennett (Feb 24, 2012)

*My boy from Silver Brook*

Hi there...hope this response shows up where it is supposed to - lol ? I received my eight year old retired (due to sterility ?) stud boy the Saturday before last . So it's been 11 days of enjoyment...observation...and 'adult housetraining'.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats Bennett - Would love to see some pics of you fluff


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

bennett said:


> Hi there...hope this response shows up where it is supposed to - lol ? I received my eight year old retired (due to sterility ?) stud boy the Saturday before last . So it's been 11 days of enjoyment...observation...and 'adult housetraining'.


 
That is so wonderful to hear!!! 

Congratulations!!!! 

I would also love to see some pictures.

Sheila


----------



## lovedmylou (Mar 15, 2012)

*Silverbrook Maltese*

Has anyone had any dealings with Silverbrook Maltese. Would like some feedback if anyone has any...


----------



## bennett (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a cutey:wub: he looks like he's alrady the owner of your house:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## bennett (Feb 24, 2012)

*Our 8 yr. old boy from SB ....*

[
Oh my goodness ??? I think somehow I got pics of 'Wink'n' to appear for you very kind people .... I'm sooooo not certain just how I'm navigating this computer stuff - lol. I appreciate your sincere interest in our newest addition. It's been two whole weeks tonight and housetraining is a tough nut to crack . No real accidents...I'm on top of things , but I know it's going to be a long time coming . But I can tell you , he's the dearest fluff and is worth all the effort .

View attachment 101271


View attachment 101272
[/QUOTE]


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

That's great! He has such a cuuuute face. Just adorable!


----------



## bennett (Feb 24, 2012)

He's 'arrived' as last in the line....but as time passes and he 'settles in' ..I think you're callin' his number right ! 
His 'fur family' consists of a f standard poodle , m yorshire/silky terrier ,,and another m maltese . Hmmm , and I can't forget five cats . With size being the attraction , he's a BIG FAN of the cats...and they him .


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

bennett said:


> View attachment 101270
> 
> 
> View attachment 101271
> ...


Oh, Bennett, he is absolutely adorable!!!

Thank you so much for sharing pictures. 

Sheila


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh wow, Wink'n is actually a Jacob dog. He was bred by Debbie Cleckley. So he is kin to my Jacob kids. He is a darling boy. I hope he has many years of love ahead with his forever family. :heart:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

CloudClan said:


> Oh wow, Wink'n is actually a Jacob dog. He was bred by Debbie Cleckley. So he is kin to my Jacob kids. He is a darling boy. I hope he has many years of love ahead with his forever family. :heart:


How do you find who bred the dog? Is there a website where you can look up the pedigree in general?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> How do you find who bred the dog? Is there a website where you can look up the pedigree in general?


Here is his pedigree (assuming it's the same Wink'n)

WebGeneal 4.7.7 (2010.08.08)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> How do you find who bred the dog? Is there a website where you can look up the pedigree in general?


You don't know Milo and Mimi's breeder? Where did you get them?

If Milo and Mimi are AKC registrable, you can request a five generation pedigree when you send your application in.

This is a great website to research pedigrees:

MDB search

Here's another great one. You have to set up an account to use it.

http://www.maltesearchive.com/


----------



## bennett (Feb 24, 2012)

CloudClan said:


> Oh wow, Wink'n is actually a Jacob dog. He was bred by Debbie Cleckley. So he is kin to my Jacob kids. He is a darling boy. I hope he has many years of love ahead with his forever family. :heart:


Forum entries are 'new' for me , so I hope I'm responding correctly ? Yes ...all throughout the process of acquiring my 8 yr. old ,Wink'n , I just assumed he was a Silver Brook pup ....then when he and his papers arrive I see he was bred by a Debbie Cleckley in Alabama ???? Makes no difference to me personally , I just really wanted to give a loving home to an adult fluff who was losing his family because he became 'sterile' and thus no longer needed. But I imagine most prospective fuff parents very much want to know all of their pets history and origin I'm sure .
I soooo wish to share that he is a VERY LOVING , VERY HAPPY & ATTENTIVE little man. My husband is deeply in love with him too !!!! No there's a photo I should post....my husband with our maltese , Leo...a 9 yr. old rescue last year...and WINK !


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

bennett said:


> Forum entries are 'new' for me , so I hope I'm responding correctly ? Yes ...all throughout the process of acquiring my 8 yr. old ,Wink'n , I just assumed he was a Silver Brook pup ....then when he and his papers arrive I see he was bred by a Debbie Cleckley in Alabama ???? Makes no difference to me personally , I just really wanted to give a loving home to an adult fluff who was losing his family because he became 'sterile' and thus no longer needed. But I imagine most prospective fuff parents very much want to know all of their pets history and origin I'm sure .
> I soooo wish to share that he is a VERY LOVING , VERY HAPPY & ATTENTIVE little man. My husband is deeply in love with him too !!!! No there's a photo I should post....my husband with our maltese , Leo...a 9 yr. old rescue last year...and WINK !


Bennett,

I'm so thrilled for you & your husband and Wink & Leo!!!

I think Wink got the best possible home with you!

Sheila


----------



## bennett (Feb 24, 2012)

husband...Leo...and WINK'N ....so happy !!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

How sweet!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

What a great picture! Congratulations!
Your husband does look so happy!!
Did you post an introduction?
I am sorry if I missed it. If not, you really should consider it. So many others would like to see him and say hello, and they may be missing your posts in this thread 
Both Wink and Leo are very cute!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

bennett said:


> husband...Leo...and WINK'N ....so happy !!!


Awesome picture!!!


----------



## lucyloo (Mar 22, 2012)

My mom got a Malt from Tammy several years ago...had to spend thousands on leg surgery - and we do not believe the dog is even a purebred Maltese! Watch out!


----------



## lucyloo (Mar 22, 2012)

lovedmylou said:


> Has anyone had any dealings with Silverbrook Maltese. Would like some feedback if anyone has any...


Watch out! We had dealings with her several years ago, not sure our beloved Maltese is a purebred plus spent thousands of dollars in surgery to correct rear legs...think she was 'returned' goods - but we love her regardless and would do anything for her - thank goodness we saved her - not sure what would have happened.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

CloudClan said:


> Oh wow, Wink'n is actually a Jacob dog. He was bred by Debbie Cleckley. So he is kin to my Jacob kids. He is a darling boy. I hope he has many years of love ahead with his forever family. :heart:


 When we lost our Lacy and I was looking for another Maltese, I talked with Debbie Cleckley about a Jacob Maltese. She told me she did not have one available at the moment.  We had an empty space in our heart, and Gidget came along to fill it.


----------



## annaslipp (Dec 11, 2012)

Wink'n is the father of my beautiful boys, Moose and Buckley! He is also the father of my mother's Maltese, Micah and of our wonderful little puppy, Falcon, who died a few years ago due to veterinary mistakes and malpractice. I've met him several times, and he's such an adorable little man. I'm glad to learn that he has a happy home with much love! He has been an important part of bringing much love to me and my family!

If you're interested, you can see pictures of Moose and Buckley on my pet health advocate blog, which I started after Falcon's death. Pet Health Advocate | Become an empowered advocate for the quality of your pet's health care

Give Wink'n a big kiss and belly rub for me! - Anna


----------

